# Stiff tang safety on mossberg 500



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

The tang safety on my mossberg is really stiff. I'm sure this will loosen up over time but it's actually pretty tough to even slide just bringing it up to the shoulder. Any suggestions?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Have you taken the gun apart yet?
Had to take mine all the way down gave it a deep cleaning and put back to gether. Than I had some sub freeze lube left and worked it into the saftey untill it was smooth.
Only takes a little dirt on the 500 to make the saftey and/or trigger go stiff.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A little gun oil and work with it a bit. Actually, a stiff Mossberg safety isn't all that bad. Their tang safety has a slight reputation for failing. All there is, is one small bearing (small #9 shot looks like) that the tang slides on. If the safety gets loose at all, that bearing falls out. I've had to fix mine a few times and I've fixed a handful of friends as well. It's not that big a deal, but it has been an issue with those guns. Maybe the new models are stffer for a reason.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

my older one is nice and smooth. enough stiffness to not accidentally go forward, but light/smooth enough to push perfectly on bringing the gun up/ready to shoot. 

I haven't taken the new one apart. The new gun has very little "slop" in it at all.


----------



## corwinKB (Nov 3, 2015)

I just bought a new 500 after Christmas and noticed I can't move my safety with my thumb. It's so stiff I have to use the butt of my hand to move it. I've never put a shell in it...Just very very stiff. Never taken it outside or out of my room in its hard case either.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Should be a screw on top of the safety, loosen it a little being careful not to lose the little ball bearing. Make sure it's clean and put a drop of gun oil in, tighten it back up and it should be good to go. You may have to work it back and forth several times but as others have mentioned a tight safety is a good thing. I've had my current 500 for about 35 years and the safety has never failed but does require a cleaning from time to time.


----------

